# Portuguese Fiscal Number Guarantor



## masmbc

I'm currently resident and working in Portugal, and have a fiscal number and residency. These may be temporary, I need to check. My partner is Russian, currently studying in Spain. I've been told it is possible to act as guarantor for her so she can obtain a fiscal number (albeit probably a temporary one) in Portugal, but do not know if this is correct, nor how to go about it.

Would much appreciate any information anyone has which may assist.


----------



## mayotom

Both or you can go to your local Financia office and fill out the relevant documentation, the process is quick, just make sure that you have all of your documents..


----------



## masmbc

mayotom said:


> Both or you can go to your local Financia office and fill out the relevant documentation, the process is quick, just make sure that you have all of your documents..


Thanks for the reply, but my question related more to the option of acting as a guarantor for her during her stay. This may ease the visa application process, which is a separate issue, but may also enable her to obtain a temporary fiscal number.


----------



## Catx

Once you have residencia, you can be named on her fiscal number papers. I did it for a friend recently. My friend is an EU citizen, I am not sure if that has any bearing on it.


----------



## masmbc

Thanks


----------



## mayotom

masmbc said:


> Thanks for the reply, but my question related more to the option of acting as a guarantor for her during her stay. This may ease the visa application process, which is a separate issue, but may also enable her to obtain a temporary fiscal number.


Yes you can and once she has a Fiscal number it is a fiscal number for life, Residencia is different, there will be more requirements for you to act on her behalf for residencia, I presume that your girlfriend has a student residence visa in Spain, this will allow her to travel anywhere within the 25 *Schengen states*(including Portugal) she will not need fiscal representation in Portugal unless she plans to work here, for her to work here she would also need to get Portuguese residency which is a whole different matter and her potential employer would need to arrange for a residence visa which includes proving that no other person in the EU could do the job,


----------



## masmbc

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Is getting a fiscal number for her straightforward?


----------



## mayotom

masmbc said:


> Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Is getting a fiscal number for her straightforward?


yeah just takes a couple of days to process, you must be sure to have all of your documents correct to start with and get the forms filled out correctly, if there are even slight errors it will be refused and you will have to start again, I have seen people go several times and queue for ages. its probably best to go to one of the Fiscal representation companies for assistance


----------



## masmbc

OK thanks for your help.


----------



## Miguelsantos

Just go to your local finances office, take your docs and they will issue it straight away, and what ever you not sure, they will help you to fill. You will get a document with the fiscal number and then a fiscal number card will be send trough the post


----------



## omostra06

I agree, just go along to your local finances. if its not busy the whole process will take around 10 mins, we go several times every week to help clients get fiscal numbers, its really very simple the staff at our finances office always fill out the forms for them. cost 6 euros or so you get your fiscal number straight away.

you will need to give an address, lawyer, friend, estate agents etc, any of these will be ok, then change it to your own address later.

at the moment i think the plastic cards are no longer being issued so dont worry about it coming through the post.

you need to take your passport too


----------



## No1steveb

I thought I'd resurrect this thread rather than post a new one.

I have a question on fiscal cards.

I have a property (since 2007) in Portugal and have had a card since then.

HoweverI have now moved address in UK, I am assuming I need to advise the Portugues authorities of my new contact details.

Anyone any idea how I go about this. I cannot for the life of me remember how I obtained the card in the first place. I do use Sovereign (Lagoa) for submitting tax & rate returns.

Thanks


----------



## canoeman

Then ask Sovereign to do it for you, otherwise it's in person at your local Financas office or you can change certain information online if you have access to your Fiscal a/c.

You might not be aware that if you live in the EU or EAA it is no longer a requirement for you to have a Fiscal Representative in Portugal unless your property is owned by a UK company or offshore or you operate a UK company here.


----------



## No1steveb

canoeman said:


> Then ask Sovereign to do it for you, otherwise it's in person at your local Financas office or you can change certain information online if you have access to your Fiscal a/c.
> 
> You might not be aware that if you live in the EU or EAA it is no longer a requirement for you to have a Fiscal Representative in Portugal unless your property is owned by a UK company or offshore or you operate a UK company here.


Thanks Canoeman. No Ididnt realise that last point. But they are handy (although expensive) to have on board to settle payments for rates etc.

To be fair I asked them the question and they've just responded that i do not need to update my UK details with the Fiscal people , although they would willingly undertake that function...for a fee.


----------



## canoeman

I wouldn't agree that Financas don't require up to date information on your address no doubt Sovereign don't want to lose customers but I would have thought as a matter of good business practice they should have informed you of the change in law.

Portugal Financas department now post information and bills abroad, so having Soveerign on tap to pay a yearly bill is expensive and totally unnecessary, if you have a Portuguese bank a/c you can pay tax bills online either with the information supplied by Financas or if you have internet access to your Financas a/c you'd also receive e-mail notifications and can also get the information to pay online that way.


----------



## No1steveb

ok again thanks for this. would seem like I have soem thinking and investigating to do. Having moved house here in the UK just before Xmas, I have enough hassle just trying to accept change of address's that I have already told them about once...which is where this change of address all starterd !

Thanks again canoeman.


----------

